# Warner goes Blu-ray exclusive >> R.I.P HD-DVD



## DigitalDude (Jan 5, 2008)

*Warner goes Blu-ray exclusive*



> *www.engadgethd.com/media/2008/01/1-4-08-warner_bd.jpg
> 
> _We've all been __wondering__ what to make of those __whispers__ that Warner (owned by Time Warner, which also owns Engadget's parent companies) was indeed going Blu-ray exclusive, and apparently, those rumblings are true. Based on a breaking release, Warner Bros. Entertainment will be releasing its high-definition titles "exclusively in the Blu-ray disc format beginning later this year." According to Barry Meyer, Chairman & CEO, the move is a "strategic decision focused on the long term and the most direct way to give consumers what they want," and he also noted that "the window of opportunity for high-definition DVD could be missed if format confusion continues to linger." Notably, Warner will continue to release on both HD DVD and Blu-ray until May 2008, but after that, it's BD for life for this studio. Oh, and while there's nothing official mentioning any sort of payoff, we're hearing that quite a sum was dished out to make this happen._


 

lol after lot of format screwups Sony may breathe a sigh of relief over this one.

R.I.P HD-DVD  


Full Press Release in the Source Article:
Source: Engadget

Another Related News: HD-DVD Group Cancels CES Press Conference



P.S. related previous thread in DIGIT Forums: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75129


_


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

isnt blu-ray technically superior?hd-dvd gets attention due to M$ backing!


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 5, 2008)

SO NOW IT'S TIME FOR ALL TO TUNE FOR blue-ray ROM'S


----------



## Who (Jan 5, 2008)

praka123@ no its not, well not any more anway a MS fan will explain you more about HD-DVD.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 5, 2008)

MS != HD-DVD

Toshiba = HD-DVD 

and yeah its just a part of the Group.


_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> isnt blu-ray technically superior?hd-dvd gets attention due to M$ backing!





yes true...

now the balance has finally tilted..

i p.s like bluray... its superior and a sony`s product...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 5, 2008)

yep blu-ray is technologically superior afaik,but it is costlier than hd-dvd.


blu-ray FTW!.Cos ps3 supports blu-ray and ps3 kicks a&&.


----------



## Who (Jan 5, 2008)

well  x-360 supports HD-DVD on 1080P too...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^

for xbox its an add-on.. but PS3 has built-in Bluray.. MS is clever, they know this might happen thats why they didnt include it in the console itself 



_


----------



## Who (Jan 5, 2008)

well x360 is the 2nd most sold console after wii also blue ray is  costiler so this may help PS 3 i mean disney is already in side of blue ray.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, Paramount is still on HD DVD exclusive. But I think Blu ray is ultimately going to win.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 5, 2008)

its all coz of ms we have had such loooooooooooong war....


hope they would juiced enough money to compensate thier developmental losses...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

I read that the cost of making HD-DVD is less as the machinaries needs few upgradation from normal DVD  ones.while blu-ray is  completely different and may be Revolutionary!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2008)

^^ What's your point?

First of all there's nothing "Revolutionary" about bluray that wasn't there in HD DVD. Maybe the BD+ DRM, but I don't think anyone here wants that. Space wasn't an issue due to VC-1 encoding. HD DVDs could go up to three layers (not available for public) making them 51GB vs the 50GB of Bluray (DL). 

And why is everyone blaming MS for this? What have they done that was so bad?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 5, 2008)

^^^
not everyone 

and yeah nothing revolutionery about bluray.. its all marketing and products in market (sony brought out so-many gadgets using bluray like HD camcorder PS3 etc etc).. this time Sony is very aggressive and careful not to relive their betamax era.

both formats can accomplish a lot in paper... but wat the consumers see in their hands and eys is only going to win. and Sony is also showing signs of shying away or atleast weakening its DRM stance. so I wish it all turns out good in the end.


anyway nothing to worry for us DVD FTW! haha 


_


----------



## Who (Jan 6, 2008)

goobimama proves my point completely there no big diffrence in blue ray & HD it just sony & MS trying hard to get their format well known , since WB has taken sides of Blue-ray , HD will have a some what hard time now , well i don't care who ever wins though.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 6, 2008)

what i meant is AFAIK  a standard Blu-ray DVD can contain 25GB of data and a *standard *HD-DVD can only 15GB's.correct me if i am wrong.

BTW,HD-DVD format is known much for its support by M$ than Toshiba


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

So what's the problem with 15GB per layer? Like I said, triple layer HD DVD is as much as a dual layer Blu ray so space was never an issue. Even with 1080p movies plus some soundtracks, a 30GB HD DVD was more than enough. H.264 compresses really well.

Blu ray:
- Expensive media. Entire production lines had to be changed
- Expensive players. HD DVD players have always been half the cost of Blu ray players
- BD+. Yep. DRM at it's best...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Goobi has explained it well in the last post..
Blu-Ray was based on a new technology so its production cost was much higher...
HD-DVD was cheaper which is what matters to consumers in the end as they are getting almost same space on each disk.


----------



## rockthegod (Jan 6, 2008)

This was already predicted before... the best news is for us customers.... I don't simply care who wins or who loses.... I want to see one format win and this meaningless war comes to an end.. and now Warner and New Line going Blu-ray xclusive.... I will just wait until the price of Blu Ray drives for PC gets below $100 (which will be soon now I suppose)... and I simply can't wait for Matrix and Lord of the Rings trilogy on 1080p HD Blu-ray discs.... !!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

Matrix does look good in HD. Me too waiting for LOTR HD DVD/Blu ray...


----------



## Voldy (Jan 6, 2008)

The Media QUALITY and capacity of blu-ray is still now much more better than HD-DVD so thats why most of companies have now made their way towards the Blu-ray format


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 6, 2008)

The only point is Cheap Media . The same reason why dual-layer DVD isn't poplular .

Lets say that a 15GB HD-DVD Costs Rs 45 and a 25 GB Blu-Ray costs 150 Bucks(sony's media is ALWAYS overprices , look at memory stick ) so everyone will buy 15GB HD-DVD's n burn 3 of em to get 45 GB for the same price .

And btw , BD uses java for it's interactive environment , whereas HDi uses ECMAScript(pretty much javascript) as it's scripting language .

We all know Java has a penchant for low-performance(yes , C# is faster) and over-complicating things(Java EE , JSF , EJB , the whole sun enterprise-framework thing with it's numerous components ) so i think HDi has an upper hand here too as Web-Developers can readily apply their knowledge of Javascript n XML to author HD-DVD content .


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

Vicky333 said:


> The Media QUALITY and capacity of blu-ray is still now much more better than HD-DVD so thats why most of companies have now made their way towards the Blu-ray format


One of the stupidest arguments I've read so far. What makes you say HD DVD has inferior media quality? Warner has only moved to Blu ray because it had to choose one format to end the format war. Sure there's more space on Blu ray, but as of now, it is not needed at all. And in future, HD DVD will/could support it by adding in more layers (upto 8 layered have been demo'ed I think)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 6, 2008)

> Yesterday Warner Bros., the last "on the fence" studio, announced its decision to drop HD-DVD at the of end of May and focus on Blu-ray only. Fallout, as well as some crowing, and even some veiled threats, has begun.
> 
> First the HD-DVD Group issued a short, terse press release in response to the announcement. It didn't really say much, more of a rah-rah one-paragraph statement.
> "While Warner's decision is a setback for HD DVD, the consumer has benefited from HD DVD's commitment to quality and affordability -- a bar that is critical for the mainstream success of any format. We believe widespread adoption of a next generation format will ultimately be determined by the consumer."
> ...




just founf this one net...

vice read...


----------



## krazzy (Jan 6, 2008)

How much does a movie on HD-DVD and BD cost in India?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> isnt blu-ray technically superior?hd-dvd gets attention due to M$ backing!



Not just Microsoft, the porn industry too. Strange bedfellows
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 6, 2008)

actually the porn industry is another major reason ....

their decision is crucial and important ...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^^

it was during the VHS tape times... not nowadays

Internets and Torrents rule 



_


----------



## Voldy (Jan 6, 2008)

goobimama said:


> One of the stupidest arguments I've read so far. What makes you say HD DVD has inferior media quality? Warner has only moved to Blu ray because it had to choose one format to end the format war. Sure there's more space on Blu ray, but as of now, it is not needed at all. And in future, HD DVD will/could support it by adding in more layers (upto 8 layered have been demo'ed I think)



Iam sorry dude abt my comments did i conclude something wrong i know HD-DVD too has better media but some how sony's blu ray has some upperhand on the media Quality and in near future HD-DVD will be coming on head to head with blu-ray in terms of media.i dont mean to critize HD-DVD its great in its place too


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 6, 2008)

How do you measure the media quality ? Any resource you wanna point us to ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 6, 2008)

media quality in terms of reliability of data stored onto the media.I think blu-ray dvds are more reliable in this respect.

And yea BTW if you have some really important data store in on a cd instead of a DVD cos Cds are more reliable.I guess its the same with blu-ray vs. HD-DVD.I am not sure though.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

Sony rocks*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> And yea BTW if you have some really important data store in on a cd instead of a DVD cos Cds are more reliable.



You can say that again, I have seen failures, after a month, on Moserbaer DVDs which have passed data verification ! Unbelievable !


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 6, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> How do you measure the media quality ? Any resource you wanna point us to ?



Hmm I don't think its the quality factor, more liek Content factor. A Blu-Ray should accommodate more Extra Footages than in HD.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 6, 2008)

measuring the media quality ? well,how long does it last to allow complete copying from a ordinary drive of respective formats bluray/hd-dvd.i mean,with todays dvds,after a month or so,i can not copy completely to hdd!now that is one measure,next comes the amount of space the format gives.and in this dept blu-ray may win!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 6, 2008)

fact of the matter is that HD-dvd is just a modification of normal DVDs that we use to store more data,and as some of you may be known that DVDs aren't very reliable in terms of data stored on them.Otherwise wouldn't they just have  increased the storage capacity of the normal DVds we use?no need to buy new DVD players and all.While blu-ray is much more advanced than hd-dvds and something related to drm sh!t afaik(blu-rays are difficult to drm I guess while hd-dvd can have 'perfect drm' something,thats why M$ is favouring hd-dvd)


----------



## goobimama (Jan 6, 2008)

What are you talking about? The reason why DVDs have 4.7GB per layer is because of the wavelength of the red laser, a limitation of that. HD DVD on the other hand uses a blue laser, which is much shorter than a red laser resulting in the pits and bumps being closer and more compact. Blu ray also works on the principles of the blue laser having a smaller wavelength. 

Also, BD+ is known to be a much more advanced protection (DRM) than the earlier AACS protection used on Blu ray and HD DVD. So for all supporters of DRM, Blu ray would be a better choice.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 6, 2008)

^^I am not sure about the drm thingy but I am sure about the fact the blu-ray is more advanced technologically and thats why it requires entirely different equipments.Anyways why should we worry?They are darn costly as of now.


And yea I am damn sure about the 'reliability of data' thing.More the layers lesser the reliability.CDs will continue to be the most reliable optical media.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> And yea I am damn sure about the 'reliability of data' thing.More the layers lesser the reliability.CDs will continue to be the most reliable optical media.


Even the low cost cds are highly reliable.. But the dvds are not like that. Only those expensive ones are reliable.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

It's the turn on New Line Cinema now. 

New Line also moving to Bluray. 

Looks like a certain death of HD-DVD.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 9, 2008)

*UPDATE*
Paramount Following Warner ?

Read here: Engadget


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

simbly means blu-ray is better  and above link in digg reported to be may be inaccurate!


----------



## Who (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol there is no big diffrence in both of the media, its only means sony has marketed very well , anways who cares.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ +1.

Sony is one of the major record labels and movie production companies and they are playing major part in getting bluray into the market.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think there should be 2 formats. I wish one of them die and everyone sticks to one format so that we need not struggle whether to buy HD-DVD/bluray media.

Moreover, dual format drives still cost a bomb and I can buy 2-3 PS3's for that price and they do not provide full set of features.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I don't think there should be 2 formats. I wish one of them die and everyone sticks to one format so that we need not struggle whether to buy HD-DVD/bluray media.
> 
> Moreover, dual format drives still cost a bomb and I can buy 2-3 PS3's for that price and they do not provide full set of features.


HD-DVD will die


----------



## goobimama (Jan 9, 2008)

The thing about reading dual formats, is that they have to use a lot of different equipment within the same device. It isn't like in the case of DVD+R or DVD-R where the difference was minor. That's part of the reason why currently dual format players cost almost or more than double the separate players.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ agree with you. 

Yes. these dual format drives have two different trays, one for HD-DVD and one for bluray.

If there are any new single tray dual format drives, please please educate me


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^^

google is your friend my dear 

and btw there were no two tray players lol


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

^^*www.reghardware.co.uk/2007/01/07/lg_unveils_multi-blue/


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^^

you said TWO TRAYS where r the two trays lol

dual format != two trays


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

oops. wrong link. Let me check.

sorry. that's one of the first drives that came with single tray. 

I remember Veronica and Tom (cnet) frowning over two tray players.


----------



## Who (Jan 10, 2008)

That's confusing, well brothers my advice is wait 2 years & get the player of the winning side


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

desiibond said:


> oops. wrong link. Let me check.
> 
> sorry. that's one of the first drives that came with single tray.
> 
> I remember Veronica and Tom (cnet) frowning over two tray players.


 

haha they might have been kidding lol




p.s. veronica is hot


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2008)

[UPDATE]

Sources say Universal and Paramount are both going Blu

*www.engadget.com/2008/01/09/sources-say-universal-and-paramount-are-both-going-blu/


----------



## Tanmay (Jan 10, 2008)

Whats next ? 3.9 Tb Holographic discs.....


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 15, 2008)

HD DVD fires back, slashes hardware & software prices

*www.engadget.com/2008/01/14/hd-dvd-fires-back-slashes-hardware-and-software-prices/


----------

